# Install on macbook 3.1



## DwBSD (Aug 14, 2012)

I have idea of â€‹â€‹replacing Mageis 2 for FreeBSD I would launch into the adventure but need to know whether the FreeBSD 9 work well bradcom the Broadcom BCM4328 3.1 Santarosa Macbook and the mixer / sound card Hercules DJ Console Mk2.

My idea is to try to install the RPM (as they are compatible with Fedora Core 10) thanks to the Linux binary emulation, so you do not know if the drivers will work with the BSD kernel binary emulation to run will make them walk the Mixxx BSD (to DJ), and secondly what sound server using FreeBSD? Will I set the input line with BSD to record from an external device that is connected to the input line?

On the subject of the Broadcom need to know if the drivers are native in the BSD kernel and if it can be used without any problem, if I saw that this issue has been addressed in other threads but not specifically for my BCM4328 and less on version 9, so I am asking this again because I want to know if the new version has improved or has amplicado driver support, and the sound would not surprise me if new to you

Regards


----------



## adrian@ (Aug 15, 2012)

There's no BCM43xx support in FreeBSD. Someone needs to step up and be the Broadcom BSD wifi maintainer.


----------

